# Ebjd



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres my new little guy one is shy and runs in their log but this one is getting use to me at feeding time .


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking good. How big are they? They look like they have a nice shape which is more important than colour. The colour will change a lot as they grow.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have to guess but I would say about 2ins which is why Iam holding my breath till the 3 in mark. They seem to be very active and I have them in my spare bedroom so theres not much traffic, me only at the moment.Thanks for the advice on them. My JD that came in with my convicts is doing well too. I think he still thinks hes a convict though. I had a good look at them tonight I have 3 females and 1 male. The JD and the male are always hanging together chasing the females away. lol Guess I will have to buy another tank. Ps they cant breed can they JD and Convicts I mean.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes those two species can cross.

Example.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Canadiancray said:


> Yes those two species can cross.
> 
> Example.


Ok Thanks kind of a pretty fish if the pink was more prenounced. Iam not really worried at this point as my cray will eat any eggs. Dont want any fry get a cray lol When I ordered the convicts I didnt expect 1 male and 3 females and a JD.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

You've got a cray in with convicts? Better hope its got a good hiding spot when it molts.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam not worried . If you seen the size of him the convicts are fish food . They swim around him all the time even go into his hidey hole .Ive never sized him but hes one of the biggest red claws Ive ever seen .I only bought him because he had his whole leg missing. Everybody calls him Mr. Friendly lol


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Size doesn't matter when they molt. Right after a molt they have NO way of protecting themselves. I have seen baby yellow labs rip a full grown 15" redclaw to pieces over night.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

15"? that's a lobster!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Canadiancray said:


> Size doesn't matter when they molt. Right after a molt they have NO way of protecting themselves. I have seen baby yellow labs rip a full grown 15" redclaw to pieces over night.


You had me worried so I went out and bought her a new tank just for her. PS when I breed her my male is big enough now I think should I make sure I watch them, or should I leave them alone.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> 15"? that's a lobster!


No its a redclaw crayfish


----------

